# Wheel wax/sealant reccomendations



## Workhorse (Apr 24, 2014)

Looking for a wheel wax or sealant for use over winter. Looks aren't too important as in my eyes they will all look similar. Purely looking for the most durable without going down the coatings route. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Fk1000p

Cheap and does the job well


----------



## Workhorse (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks, the choices I'm looking at so far are poorboys wheel sealant, fk 1000p, bouncers looking sweet and auto finesse mint rims


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Mint rims works well for me. Fk1000 is great too.


----------



## Andymain241 (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm a fan of looking sweet does a good job and I've has good durability


----------



## Workhorse (Apr 24, 2014)

Looking sweet is the one that stands out to me at the minute.
I have soft99 fusso cost, would there be any difference between this and fk 1000p?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

If you want durability then please don't choose poor boys lol


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Fk1000 out of that list test pot for £4 from cyc

The poorboys is crap I'd forget that


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dougnorwich said:


> Fk1000 out of that list test pot for £4 from cyc
> 
> The poorboys is crap I'd forget that


By the time you pay post etc may aswell get it off ebay for about £18 delivered for a huge pot


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Im trying fk 1000 next. Right now Im using dr beasleys wheel sealant and wolf rim shield which are both quite good. The dr beasleys is really easy to use just spray it on. Makes it easy to add a quick coat here and there. Poorboys i gave away because it isnt very good.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

PB's Wheel Sealant is dog do, avoid it.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine, under a tenner a bottle, 2 coats gives you approx 5 months protection, the shine is awesome.


----------



## hungryhorace (May 13, 2013)

been using FK1000p for ages now, its brilliant. Easy on, easy off and for wheels it just means brake dust washes off. Its great on bodywork too, very durable and a great winter treatment. I use it with Blackhole and find it hard to tell the difference when I use Autofinesse, digression I know but the huge tub will last a life time and is a superb all rounder


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine, under a tenner a bottle, 2 coats gives you approx 5 months protection, the shine is awesome.


Y mate just used that on his

Yeah they looked good but only last 3/4 weeks :/


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I used to use Fk1000 but tried the Carpro DLUx ceramic sealant. Fabulous durability. Very pleased


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I have FK1000P on my wheels and I've started using BSD as well after a wash, only on the front of the wheels though. Waiting to see if there is any difference with the BSD applied.


----------



## Workhorse (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the reccomendations! I ended up ordering bouncers wheel wax today on impulse. Hopefully it will last a few months


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Carbon Collective Platinum...Best by a long way IME


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine, under a tenner a bottle, 2 coats gives you approx 5 months protection, the shine is awesome.


This, fantastic product.


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

Any views on Chemical guys wheel guard? Really liking all their stuff I've tried so far, but this seems to have mixed reviews. 

The wheels on my swift sport are a right pain to wax, takes about 2 hours to do them all properly. So I want something that will last well.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Workhorse said:


> Thanks for all the reccomendations! I ended up ordering bouncers wheel wax today on impulse. Hopefully it will last a few months


I won one of the first in a bouncers competition,its quality:thumb:I apply two coats and get 5+months protection with a car used everyday,just wash your wheels sensibly with a normal car shampoo and it will last well.SJ.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I would like to try FK1000p wax for my alloys.
Would I need to give them another coat half way through Winter or do you think it would last until early Spring.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

camerashy said:


> I would like to try FK1000p wax for my alloys.
> Would I need to give them another coat half way through Winter or do you think it would last until early Spring.


With two even coats to start with and cleaning with a not very acidic cleaner, should last I reckon


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

With the sealant on the wheels you should avoid using any kind of wheel cleaner as soapy water will clean them. Acid wheel cleaner, even dilute, will degrade the sealant.


----------



## v1nn1e (Sep 23, 2014)

Looking at the FinishKare 1000p and it's pretty pricey. Not much cheaper than GTechniq C5.

Has anyone tried the Autoglym alloy wheel seal? It is significantly cheaper but is it any good?


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

You can get a sample pot for £4 of FK1000P or you can get a lifetime supply for £18. It may seem a lot, but for some reason people have relegated this to wheels only. It's a really good all over LSP that works equally well on the rest of the car too. When you think of it like that, then it's not so expensive.


----------



## v1nn1e (Sep 23, 2014)

Ah, found it! Nice, might include in my next order.

Thanks


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm just looking at my options for a set of split rim bbs deep dish alloy wheels with a polished rim. 

Im leaning towards carpro dlux but part of me wants something a little easier to apply as these are very complex rims. Wipe on wipe off? Typical bbs design, bolts, 9inch wide! 

I thought about fk1000p too but I may as well get some dlux. 


What would you guys go for for ease of use on a polished rim?


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Dlux or Gyeon Rim. I have used DLux and am very happy. Takes a bit longer than a wheel wax due to a full decontamination required first, but well worth the effort. People on here are reporting well in excess of a year for durability.
I did mine about 2 months ago.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Have got Dodo SNH on mine at the moment. Going to top up with another coat of SNH later today as I think the AS smart wheels that I've been applying on neat might be reducing it's longevity.

Might have to resolve to Britemax Iron X or Car Pro TRIX during these winter months for the ph neutral effect


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Tim662 said:


> Any views on Chemical guys wheel guard? Really liking all their stuff I've tried so far, but this seems to have mixed reviews.
> 
> The wheels on my swift sport are a right pain to wax, takes about 2 hours to do them all properly. So I want something that will last well.


Not very good for me tbh, I see no difference in dirt/brake dust adhesion and still needed a dedicated cleaner. I've now bought some autobahn but will likely go down the sealant route next year.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

chewy_ said:


> Have got Dodo SNH on mine at the moment. Going to top up with another coat of SNH later today as I think the AS smart wheels that I've been applying on neat might be reducing it's longevity.
> 
> Might have to resolve to Britemax Iron X or Car Pro TRIX during these winter months for the ph neutral effect


Why are you even using a strong wheel cleaner? The whole point of sealed wheels is that you DON'T have to use a strong wheel cleaner. Even pH neutral wheel cleaners will degrade the protection. Just try using normal car wash soap and agitation.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

roscopervis said:


> Why are you even using a strong wheel cleaner? The whole point of sealed wheels is that you DON'T have to use a strong wheel cleaner. Even pH neutral wheel cleaners will degrade the protection. Just try using normal car wash soap and agitation.


If that's the case then can I ask what's the point in a wheel cleaner like smart wheels or car pro trix?

In my experience of sealed wheels, they still show up all the brake dust no matter what? I thought the idea of a wheel cleaner was to replace car wash soap as it gives a more thorough cleanse in a shorter work time with less agitation required due to higher efficiency in cleaning power


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Gtechniq c5.

Or c2v3 also works well.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

chewy_ said:


> If that's the case then can I ask what's the point in a wheel cleaner like smart wheels or car pro trix?
> 
> In my experience of sealed wheels, they still show up all the brake dust no matter what? I thought the idea of a wheel cleaner was to replace car wash soap as it gives a more thorough cleanse in a shorter work time with less agitation required due to higher efficiency in cleaning power


Yes they still show up brake dust, but this should 90% be removed by the prewash/pressure washer, with the remainder removed easily by the car wash soap you have and a wheel brush. That way, your sealed wheels keep their protection levels for much longer and do their job.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

roscopervis said:


> Yes they still show up brake dust, but this should 90% be removed by the prewash/pressure washer, with the remainder removed easily by the car wash soap you have and a wheel brush. That way, your sealed wheels keep their protection levels for much longer and do their job.


I need to try this . Today I applied one coat of Dodo SNH. Would have proffered 2 coats but wanted to give it some time to cure. I gave the wheels a good going over with klasse AIO before application. Will apply a second coat next week.

I was under the impression the ph neutral wheel cleaners ie car pro iron x, trix and Britemax iron x were all safe on sealed wheels due to their neutral ph levels?


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

roscopervis said:


> You can get a sample pot for £4 of FK1000P or you can get a lifetime supply for £18. It may seem a lot, but for some reason people have relegated this to wheels only. It's a really good all over LSP that works equally well on the rest of the car too. When you think of it like that, then it's not so expensive.


Where can you get a sample pot for £4?:detailer:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,107,toView_1096.html


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

chewy_ said:


> I need to try this . Today I applied one coat of Dodo SNH. Would have proffered 2 coats but wanted to give it some time to cure. I gave the wheels a good going over with klasse AIO before application. Will apply a second coat next week.
> 
> I was under the impression the ph neutral wheel cleaners ie car pro iron x, trix and Britemax iron x were all safe on sealed wheels due to their neutral ph levels?


Just because something is pH neutral doesn't make it totally LSP safe. Whilst they may be less degrading than acid wheel cleaners, they are still potent and will strip some protection, certainly more than normal car shampoo or snowfoam would.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

So has anyone tried fusso coat on their wheels? Thinking of getting that as an all rounder...


----------

